

John Resig, creator of jQuery, AMA.  - timf
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/h42ak/i_am_john_resig_creator_of_jquery_ama/

======
scorpion032
Regular reddit lurker; Moderator of dozens of sub reedits including r/sex,
author of jquery, so many continuous regular iterations, evangelist of js at
Mozilla, now at khan academy.

A man. A machine.

~~~
makmanalp
"My favorite sub-reddits are fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu and starcraft. I read every
f7u12 comic every day and I watch more casted Starcraft games than any other
form of media (movies and TV included)."

Phew. And there I was thinking I was rotting my brain with such things. :)

Edit: Yes, HackerNews^H^H^Hitpick, undoubtedly I was truly thinking that
because something applies to a renowned and skilled programmer, it also
applies to me.

~~~
epochwolf
> Phew. And there I was thinking I was rotting my brain with such things. :)

I would like to point out that because one person has managed to be productive
with that kind of habit doesn't mean it isn't harmful.

~~~
Entaroadun
Harmful to productivity maybe...and only in the absolute sense... because
humans aren't machines and balance must be pursued.

------
old-gregg
Which startup did he apply to YC with?

~~~
gkoberger
JumpChat – A platform bridging mobile text messages, email, and IM
communication without needing to download anything. Users can send mass
messages on any of the platforms and JumpChat will send it to the platform the
receiver activates. They are currently focusing on mass mobile messaging,
where users can shoot off mass messages to the groups they define.

<http://techcrunch.com/tag/jumpchat/>

~~~
scorpion032
Like the new Facebook messages. 5 years too early.

------
euroclydon
I think he's a bit too bullish on Closure Compiler's advanced compilation
mode. It's nice, but if you don't have an extern file for each additional
third party library you use, or forget to use dictionary syntax to access
properties that CC doesn't know about, your code will fail cryptically and
almost silently.

~~~
benatkin
> or forget to use dictionary syntax to access properties that CC doesn't know
> about

That sounds like a reason to be bullish about it to me. The more popular it
is, the more people have to worry about making their code analyzable, the
better it works.

------
helwr
you might be interested in his work on mining IM networks for terrorist cells:

"A Framework for Mining Instant Messaging Services"
[http://faculty.washington.edu/ankurt/Publications_files/SIAM...](http://faculty.washington.edu/ankurt/Publications_files/SIAMPaper.pdf)

------
nym
I would love to see him do Khan Programming Screencasts. Seriously, the world
needs more of this.

~~~
kmfrk
Sal Khan also did Computer Science. Programming fans are already in capable
hands.

~~~
nym
Link? I also would like to see Resig do JS targeted screencasts covering
concepts like closures and prototyping.

~~~
kmfrk
Oh, sorry, I was ambiguous: I mean he has a BS in engineering and computer
science. He's currently doing some casts on number theory, so he might very
well already be on his way to touch on general computer science.

I think your suggestions are only going to be a part of the Academy far away
in the future when all the basics are in order. When you watch a video, you
usually have the necessary prerequisite knowledge for the material available
as other Khan Academy videos. I think Khan approaches computer science the
same way.

~~~
nym
Thank you for clarifying. I agree that having supporting material is
important.

...on the other hand, screencasts on JavaScript by Khan / Resig would be
exceptionally good for the JS community.

------
zerosanity
Neat. I learned he was also a member of CSH. I never knew that.

------
smallhands
i alway wonder how a guy so gifted like john yet so humble where does it come
from

------
napierzaza
It's just not worth taking this out of my /etc/hosts file

127.0.0.1 www.reddit.com

~~~
nicetryguy
ww.reddit.com

l6.reddit.com

...its in mine too

~~~
nametoremember
It's funny, you didn't get voted down but the two other comments about this
did.

EDIT: And this did. Funny stuff.

------
nym
Also worth mentioning (not free, but great programming screencasts)

<http://peepcode.com/>

